# HO Athearn Hustler



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok so I got my self the little pocket rocket Hustler (not a bad unit, I have decided this will be my first true unit for detailing, ect) now the unit has the not so great rubber band drive and of course when it sall out it goes around fine, but its like a Hustler that I entered in the Indi500...gets up to 400 SMPH so yea, not exactly a shunter type unit there...and last I checked this was not one o fthem NASCAR vehicles....


so I know there were a few remotor/regear kits made and I have been searching for such a thing, but not having a ton of luck finding what I need, so I was wondering if anyone else has done such a feat to there Hustlers and repowered one...I am just wanting to repower it so it can run all out (or at a happy motor speed) and remain nice and slow like a switcher should be...lots of low end torque with a higher revving engine type set up...or vice versa type deal...just want to run it slow...


so anyways since most of the kits are no longer made and finding one second hand is not exactly easy to do, what other possible options do I have for pulling this off? I would like to if I can to use a flea type gearbox (very small units) if I can...Thanks!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Man I can only think of finding a very low rpm motor.. Maybe 9000??? Or maybe a loco steam motor...?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine was done with an Allied Lighting motor kit and Ernst gears and flywheel, niether of which is available now that I know of. The slug unit I made to improve power pickup at turnouts...yes, it even has DCC


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-svMRLSiEs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I like this! Almost makes me want to duplicate this guys hustler


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well Shay, I was looking for a kit like what you used, but as I said before hard to come by any parts for those...

Grabbem88: if I go with any motors I know 30MM (I think???) is the max length I can use, the smaller the better, but I do want a low speed capable motor, thats why I was thinking a regear also that way if I can only find motors that want high speed (9V or higher) I can still achieve the low slow speeds I want to keep for a shunter...


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I might have what you need I will take a look


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I was reading some things on converting my rubber band drive to modern day specs. I dunno... Supposedly the motor draws to much and will fry the decoder? I dunno. They'll probably go back on the shelf.

If you look around enough you should find a suitable motor and gearbox to throw in that thing. With my luck the stuff always appears after I'm not looking for it. If you have any shows coming up in your area that would be a good starting point too.


----------

